# Le Cordon Bleu



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Is anyone on the board a graduate from one of the international (non-US) schools? If so I'd like to ask them a few questions.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

...or activate the PM feature...

I wonder why people have not activated this feature


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Jeffery357
yes, I am a graduate from LCB London and Ottawa in their Patisserie program.
Ask, and you shall be answered.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

jeffery,
The education i received there was the best i could find and in a short time.
The Ottawa LCB is by far better than any one of them.
The chefs from there teaching other LCB's chef instractors all over.
The sugar and chocolate classes also are the best in all the LCB's schools.
Everyone I have talked to - those who took classes in Paris London and Ottawa say that Ottawa is the best and so I thougt too. They have just moved to a new location and all the equipment is new and moderen and top of the line. Each student has its owen station with his own equipment such as stove ,oven,refrig. mixer etc. so you dont have to share with other students.
Ottawa also is by far less expensive $ wise - tuition and living expensses than London or Paris and in paris they teach in french and in Ottawa in english even though most of the chefs are from France.
I can't tell you about the other schools but I heard that the Ritz-Escoffier is also very good and I nearly went to study there.
Hope this helps.


----------



## goalkeeperjack (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea I'm only 15 and am considering going to school there.  For anyone who has graduated after graduation was it easy to find a job coming from such a respected school?  I enjoy cooking so much but am not sure what kind of career it could offer.  Regardless I plan on attending but don't want to graduate and have no where to go in life.


----------



## cahaddad (Jan 6, 2011)

Im not a graduate but I am currently studying at LCB London. Happy to answer any questions you have about day to day life there. I'm also writing it up in a blog if thats of any use to you. I study patisserie but I have a lot of friends on the cuisine side of things too. Hope I can be of some use. http://whiskitforabiscuit.blogspot.com/


----------

